# Totally disabled and abandoned transport.



## Walt9258 (Mar 6, 2022)

I was Lead EMT on a call one Friday evening for a lift assist.   A 74 year old man that could not walk or stand, had complete alzheimer dimentia, and was soaked in urine.
His caregiver quit as soon as we walked in the door.
The ambulance crew didn't want to transport because he wasn't hurt.  I said that he would die if left with nobody until Monday, he didn't even know his last name or birthday.  I finally convinced the ambulance crew to transport or it might be a code 100 by Monday
I think I made the right call.  The hospital has social workers that can help.


----------



## HardKnocks (Mar 6, 2022)

You did the right thing.

As a Plan B, (in the event that you couldn't get the Patient transported or transfered to a higher level of care);

You could of immediately reported a suspected case of Elder Abuse to the local Police.  The Police then would of requested medical eval and transport to have the medical condition evaluated and document patient's condition pursuant to their Elder Abuse case.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2022)

Always be a patient advocate. Nice job.


----------



## E tank (Mar 6, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Always be a patient advocate. Nice job.


Advocate is putting it lightly...if what the OP says is accurate about the ambulance crew having been about to abandon this guy, it's more a bona fide rescue. Cold blooded sob's that need to be taken to task over that. Convinced? Who was that? Vlad Putin Ambulance Service?


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 6, 2022)

I feel so sorry for people like that;  
There aren't enough beds in ECF's for them, and people can't afford them.  
Family can't always take care of them.  My wife and I have that to look forward to, we don't have kids, and our relatives are actually older on both sides of the family; so if we can't go into a home we are screwed.


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m just confused at to “Lead EMT” and “ambulance crew”. How is there any separation in the pt care? You would ALL be guilty of Abandonment.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 7, 2022)

take him to the hospital.  seriously.  it's the most basic thing EMS providers do, and often what the patient needs the most.

he's not hurt; but is he is a situation where the ambulance crew could justify leaving him home alone?

You did the right thing; the ambulance crew needs to get some remedial training with their supervisor about how to do what is in the best interests of the patient.  I'm hoping you had a chat with their management team, to discuss your concerns, to get their opinion of the situation.


----------



## Rubicon Bob (Mar 7, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Always be a patient advocate. Nice job.



Very true! 

You can never go wrong by doing what's right for your patient.



CCCSD said:


> I’m just confused at to “Lead EMT” and “ambulance crew”. How is there any separation in the pt care? You would ALL be guilty of Abandonment.



I read the OP and the first thing that came to my mind was whoever wanted to leave that patient, has NO business being in EMS. 

If they are paid personnel, the situation needs to be reported to their supervisor immediately.

If they are volunteer personnel, the situation needs to be reported to their organizations supervisors.


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 7, 2022)

Unsure what state you are in, but many I have been in have a Mandated Reporter law. As in, it is your absolute legal responsibility and obligation to call the hotline and report the situation and your findings. Yes, even if you transport to the hospital, we are required to make the report. It is quick and simple. You absolutely did the right thing, that crew needs to be counseled, educated, and lectured. 

When calling in report, this is the easiest one to make. Inbound with 74 y/o male with advanced dementia and no caregiver at home, vitals stable, this is a social admit. See you in 5. Giving the ER a heads up on mental status and preparing them for the fact the patient will be camping out for hours or days in some places, allows them to start thinking about which room they can place him in.


----------

